# Mise à jour Win 10 sous BOOTCAMP



## dioxyd (23 Août 2018)

Bonjour , j'ai une partition de 30 go avec 10 go de libre pour Windows avec l'application BOOTCAMP.

Quand je boot sur Windows , une grosse mise à jour de windows m'est proposé , mais je ne peux la faire car ça plante à 90% de téléchargement .

Pb de place ?
Impossibilité de faire des mise à jour sous BOOTCAMP ?

Si queqlu un a une idée ?

Une possibilité de télécharger la mise à jour sur un support externe pour le gain de place ?


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2018)

dioxyd a dit:


> Bonjour , j'ai une partition de 30 go avec 10 go de libre pour Windows avec l'application BOOTCAMP.


Mauvais plan dès le départ, Apple préconise maintenant pour Windows 10 un minimum de 55 Go.


dioxyd a dit:


> Pb de place ?


Oui


dioxyd a dit:


> Impossibilité de faire des mise à jour sous BOOTCAMP ?


Non


dioxyd a dit:


> Si queqlu un a une idée ?


Aucune pour résoudre ton problème étant donné que cette mise à jour stocke obligatoirement les anciens fichiers dans un dossier particulier avec cette possibilité de revenir en arrière si cela ne convient pas. Tu as donc un énorme manque de place parce que le dossier des anciens fichiers pèsera au bas mot 15 Go.


dioxyd a dit:


> Une possibilité de télécharger la mise à jour sur un support externe pour le gain de place ?


Non, tout comme sous macOS le fichier de mise à jour doit dans un premier temps être téléchargé et exécuté en interne dans la partition contenant Windows.

Sous Windows, ce ne sont pas nécessairement les applications qui prennent de la place, mais dans C:\Windows il y a un dossier WinSxS qui prend énormément de place... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2795190/fr

Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, mais à la base il aurait fallu attribuer au minimum 55 Go pour la partition Windows. Sans faire grand chose et en utilisant Windows et quelques applications de base intégrées, on peut se retrouver très facilement avec 25 Go d'espace de pris sans avoir installé le moindre logiciel externe.


----------



## dioxyd (23 Août 2018)

c est ce que je pensais avec ma partition , du coup je ne ferai pas de mise à jour .. pour le peu que je m'en sers .
et il me semble que l on ne peut agrandir l espace sans tous reprendre de 0

merci


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2018)

L'utilitaire CampTune permet de modifier la taille de la partition BootCamp sans tout devoir effacer.
https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/camptune/


----------



## dioxyd (23 Août 2018)

ah oui , augmenter et réduire ?
merci


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2018)

dioxyd a dit:


> ah oui , augmenter et réduire ?
> merci


Avec *CampTune*, oui on peut agrandir et réduire dans les deux sens. Le tout étant d'avoir assez de place dans son disque dur, j'attendais de connaître la taille de ton disque dur pour citer ce logiciel qui fonctionne très bien. La plupart des membres qui installent Windows ont un tout petit SSD de 128 Go, alors je ne leur cite jamais CampTune.


----------



## dioxyd (24 Août 2018)

C est une 500 ssd .
J'ai la place pour augmenter la partition win à 50 GO .

Merci pour l'info


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2018)

dioxyd a dit:


> J'ai la place pour augmenter la partition win à 50 GO .


Pour information, il très fréquent que la place occupée par Windows oscille entre 25 et 35 Go. Moi j'irais jusqu'à 60 Go, chez moi le problème ne se pose pas, j'ai une version de Windows dans un disque Thunderbolt, mais ça c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## dioxyd (24 Août 2018)

Ah , j'aimerais trouver un bon disc externe auto alimenté en Thunderbolt 3 ...pas forcement pour mettre win .


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2018)

dioxyd a dit:


> Ah , j'aimerais trouver un bon disc externe auto alimenté en Thunderbolt 3 ...pas forcement pour mettre win .


Ca fait 2 ans que j'ai ce modèle là... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-portable-pour-Thunderbolt-TS256GSJM500/dp/B00NV9LSGW?th=1


----------



## dioxyd (25 Août 2018)

2 connexions possible apparement ?
C'est du Thunderbolt 2 non ?? Je suis en 3 sur l'IMAC .
Ca va en accès il est rapide ??

merci pour l'info


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2018)

dioxyd a dit:


> 2 connexions possible apparement ?
> C'est du Thunderbolt 2 non ?? Je suis en 3 sur l'IMAC .
> Ca va en accès il est rapide ??


Oui, connexion en Thunderbolt et en USB 3.0 et rien à dire pour les accès en lectures/écritures. Par défaut je ne m'en sers que pour utiliser Windows 10 avec mon iMac 27 fin 2015.

Les puces mémoires ayant une référence TDGMM9T-0S06 indique qu'elles sont d'origine Micron qui équipe tous les SSD de la marque Crucial.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2018)

Pour information : j'ai fait la mise à jour de Windows 10 pour passer de la version 1709 à la 1803. On ne voit pas la taille qu'il faut pour le stockage temporaire de la mise à jour et c'est toujours d'une lenteur exaspérante avec x redémarrages. Par contre, lorsqu'on fait le ménage des anciens fichiers de la 1709, dans l'utilitaire Nettoyage de disque et en cochant les fichiers système, ce sera 24,8 Go qui seront effacés. Tu m'étonnes que cela prend la place !

Pour moi, il faut au minimum 100 Go de réservation pour Windows, qui à la base de 8 Go après installation, passe entre 25 et 30 Go après utilisation. Si on tient compte d'une mise à jour majeure comme je viens de le faire en sachant que l'on ne peut faire le ménage qu'après installation, ce sont bien 50 Go qui seront pris dans la partition de Windows. Et là, c'est un exemple sans compter les logiciels qu'un utilisateur va installer par la suite.


----------



## dioxyd (26 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pour information : j'ai fait la mise à jour de Windows 10 pour passer de la version 1709 à la 1803. On ne voit pas la taille qu'il faut pour le stockage temporaire de la mise à jour et c'est toujours d'une lenteur exaspérante avec x redémarrages. Par contre, lorsqu'on fait le ménage des anciens fichiers de la 1709, dans l'utilitaire Nettoyage de disque et en cochant les fichiers système, ce sera 24,8 Go qui seront effacés. Tu m'étonnes que cela prend la place !
> 
> Pour moi, il faut au minimum 100 Go de réservation pour Windows, qui à la base de 8 Go après installation, passe entre 25 et 30 Go après utilisation. Si on tient compte d'une mise à jour majeure comme je viens de le faire en sachant que l'on ne peut faire le ménage qu'après installation, ce sont bien 50 Go qui seront pris dans la partition de Windows. Et là, c'est un exemple sans compter les logiciels qu'un utilisateur va installer par la suite.



en effet ça prend de la place ..faut que je me penche dessus ...au final sur un disc dur ext pour toi , c est une bonne solution.
en comparaison , sur mon Macbook pro le système prend 21go


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

dioxyd a dit:


> ...au final sur un disc dur ext pour toi , c est une bonne solution.


Pour moi oui et pour plusieurs raisons...
- pas de corruption des secteurs de démarrage des partitions macOS et Windows
- réparation possible de Windows en cas de problème, ce qui est quasiment impossible en dual boot
- pour moi, c'est mission impossible pour tous les utilisateurs qui tentent d'installer une version de Windows dans un simple MBA ou MBP ayant un tout petit SSD de 128 Go !
...car la plupart des membres qui tentent l'aventure sont très jeunes, s'imaginent que ça passe les doigts dans le nez et qu'ils oublient de préciser, que l'on apprend après coup, que la plupart du temps qu'ils souhaitent installer un jeu PC qui va prendre 20 Go d'espace disque dur !

Je ne vais pas entrer dans les détails, mais tout comme sous macOS qui possède une partition de récupération, Windows fait la même chose en moins sophistiqué, mais il y a bien une partition de récupération.

Pour le redimensionnement d'une partition Windows dans un disque dur interne d'un Mac, le seul logiciel qui fonctionnera sera CampTune. Il est possible de réparer un dual boot défectueux, soit c'est la partition macOS qui est affectée, soit c'est Windows, en passant par le Terminal, mais ce n'est pas à la portée de tout le monde.

Ce qui fonctionne bien sous macOS...
- déportation d'une partition Windows dans un disque dur USB Thunderbolt
- sauvegarde de la partition de Windows sous forme de fichier image .img en utilisant le logiciel Winclone
- le disque dur Thunderbolt doit-être égal ou supérieur en taille à celle de la partition créée dans le disque dur interne
- formatage du disque dur Thunderbolt en FAT32
- restauration du fichier .img dans le disque dur Thunderbolt avec Winclone, ce dernier se chargera de faire la conversion à la volée du format FAT32 en NTFS

Après vérification que le disque dur Thunderbolt démarre bien et que Windows est bien fonctionnel, on peut relancer Assistant Boot Camp et supprimer la partition Windows du disque dur interne, jamais avec Utilitaire de disque !

Petite remarque : ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer avec un disque dur USB 3.0, ça ne fonctionnera jamais.

Ce qui fonctionne bien depuis un vrai PC...
- le PC doit être récent, donc posséder un BIOS UEFI, ça ne fonctionnera pas avec un PC ancien
- utilisation d'un disque dur USB 3.0 avec impérativement un boitier externe UASP
- clonage de la partition Windows uniquement avec le logiciel EaseUS Todo Backup Workstation en n'oubliant pas de cocher l'option Optimiser pour un SSD

Important : ne pas oublier que comme c'est un clonage, que la copie ne sera pas activée au niveau de la licence, il faudra donc en acheter une sous peine de générer un conflit avec l'original !


----------



## dioxyd (26 Août 2018)

merci à toi pour ton explication très détaillée ..


----------



## dioxyd (6 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour , après un certain temps , je n'avais pas bcp avancé pour mon pb win10 , du coup depuis l'installation de Mojave ( clean instal) , je n'avais plus win et d'ailleurs je m'en passe plutôt bien ...

Je viens d'investir sur un SSD samsung 860 QVO de 1 téra , que je mets en disc externe sur l'imac ...Pour le moment il est dans un boitier 2 racks Inateck usb3 et raccordé sur le Thunderbolt 3 de l'imac ( via adaptateurs).

J'ai dans l'idée de faire une partition win sur ce SSD ..

J'ai relu plus haut que tu disais_ "Petite remarque : ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer avec un disque dur USB 3.0, ça ne fonctionnera jamais."_

Pour le moment avec Black magic disc speed , j'ai des résultat de 500Mb lecture et écriture ..

Es ce que ça peut suivre pour win ?

Y a t il un auto pour l Install disc ext ??

j'ai trouvé ça :

https://slice42.com/a-la-une/2016/03/pratique-installer-windows-disque-externe-boot-camp-36123/


----------

